# Please Help!!! Goat swallowed rubber surgical glove!!



## 4HGoatGirl (Sep 10, 2017)

Please help! I had a few rubber surgical gloves out because a few goats have colds and I use a different glove for each goat. I had 2 gloves (I'm absolutely sure it was 2) when I looked over to see one of my goats chomping on something big. I didn't think much of it because she had just been chewing cud and I thought she brought up a big crunchy bite but then she went after the second one. It was halfway in her mouth when I noticed and pulled it out.  And I noticed that there was only one glove.  He was acting fine. Not choking or anything she was still baaing like normal. A little bit ago she had a coughing fit. Nothing came up but I'm really scared now. Is this a surgical thing? Will it simply pass? Is there anything I can do? Please help!


----------



## babsbag (Sep 10, 2017)

I have no first hand experience but a friend had a goat that was a constant bloater and was not gaining weight and this went on for a few years. She finally had her put down and they did a necropsy, the goat had eaten a plastic bag and it had never passed through her system.  I think I would be talking to a vet come Monday.


----------



## 4HGoatGirl (Sep 10, 2017)

Ok thank you. We will keep an eye on her tonight and probably call the vet in the morning.


----------



## Goat Whisperer (Sep 10, 2017)

I agree with Babs…  Sorry they have a cold and sorry for this issue as well! Goats love to make us stress 

Please keep us posted!


----------



## Green Acres Farm (Sep 11, 2017)

Any updates?


----------



## 4HGoatGirl (Sep 12, 2017)

Yes! Called the vet and she said she should be fine! She said to keep an eye on her and make sure she is pooping, eating, drinking, etc...
She is acting like herself again too (no more coughing fits). This is her smiling:


----------



## 4HGoatGirl (Sep 12, 2017)

We are guessing it passed.


----------



## babsbag (Sep 12, 2017)

I would think you would see it, but hoping that that is the case. Just log this in your memory so if she starts to have any weird digestive/rumen issues down the road you will know what to look for but I hope that this is nothing but a silly things goats do.


----------

